# Samples



## Lindy (Dec 5, 2008)

I started handing out samples to people at the grocery store as well as other places and people are really, really receptive.  It is so cool!  What I'm doing is I have some off-cuts that I label, put into a zippy bag with my business card.  I've decided I need to carry a much bigger purse for all the samples..... 



Thanks for such a great idea!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 5, 2008)

good for you!  

my purse feels like ti weighs about 20 pounds!  don't forget to take a "commercial" bar of soap too, so you can show them the list of ingredients-compared to yours!

most people are shocked when they read it.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 5, 2008)

I was thinking Dove    :wink:     I'll carry another one too, but since Dove make claims.......... we'll see, I never used it because I was allergic to it as well....


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 7, 2008)

What a great idea with the samples.  A zip lock back with the card included inside! I need a bigger purse...


----------



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll take a picture of my new purse tomorrow....


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 8, 2008)

Guess what I have piled in front of me?   

Snack sized zip lock baggies, each with a piece of lavender goat milk soap inside, ready for a business card.

My hubby will carry some in his truck, and I will carry some in mine.   :wink: Thank you for the idea!  :idea:


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey there Mary,

You're welcome - and in all fairness this idea was someone else's from here on the Forum.  I just love people's reaction when I offer them a sample.....


----------



## carebear (Dec 9, 2008)

Just remember to always present them looking the way you want people to think of your soaps.  If they get dinged up or damaged or the packaging gets dirty or smeary you probably will not want to give them out.  Also take care leaving them in cars where they can get hot because that promotes DOS, especially if they go through several cold-hot-cold cycles.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's the new purse - it holds a "few" samples.....


----------



## beadella (Dec 10, 2008)

*your approach*

I do appologize for being so thick, but can you give me an idea of how to approach total strangers in the grocery store and give them something???  I am sure that it will be easier once I have a hint of how to start up a conversation and not seem like I am "pouncing" on them like Tigger!!   

Thanx oodles for any help offered,

Della   

PS~~wizz-bang new purse!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deda (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: your approach*



			
				beadella said:
			
		

> I do appologize for being so thick, but can you give me an idea of how to approach total strangers in the grocery store and give them something???  I am sure that it will be easier once I have a hint of how to start up a conversation and not seem like I am "pouncing" on them like Tigger!!
> 
> Thanx oodles for any help offered,
> 
> ...



Beadella - If I may add my 

 and step in and give you my answer.

Confidence!  Developing the "Never Met A Stranger" gene is quite helpful.  If you are uncomfortable striking up 'market line conversations' you may need a few baby steps; smile at every one you cross paths with, make eye contact, say hello, have a nice day, what a cute baby.  Once you are comfortable talking to 'strangers', it will come naturally.  I'm amazed at how many people will start a convo in line with me because I smile and make a face at their baby.  Walk tall, head held up, be approachable, sorta like i_f you build it they will come_.  If you open yourself up to people they will be drawn to you.  

Now that's just my opinion and my DH swears I could talk to a wrong number....


----------



## Greenman (Dec 10, 2008)

Grrr - Why is it that men can not carry purses - well why is it not socially acceptable for us to carry them. Oh well, I'll press my satchel into service =D


----------



## Deda (Dec 10, 2008)

Greenman said:
			
		

> Grrr - Why ios it that men can not carry purses - well why is it not socially acceptable for us to carry them. Oh well, I'll press my satchel into service =D



Now Greenman, don't take this the wrong way!  Why is it that Men can wear multi-pocketed cargo pants AND actually stuff stuff in the pockets AND not get shredded from your Gal Pals (and mirror) for making your butt and thighs EVEN BIGGER?  Just saying...


----------



## Lindy (Dec 10, 2008)

Beadella - Deda is totally right!

For baby steps, why not try this - when your cashier finishes with your order, thank her and tell her you would like to give her a sample of your soaps.  You will be so amazed at their reaction you'll find yourself finding ways to chat with people so you can give them a sample.  Sometimes I'll end up giving other people in line soaps because of their interest in what I'm giving to the clerk.  If some-one does you a kindness thank them with a piece of soap.

I find that it feels a little like being a secret santa - giving people a gift ogf my soap when they least expect it.  And I can tell you that people love it!

Greenman - satchels are good and so are backpacks - just depends on your style..... :wink: 

Cheers


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 10, 2008)

:idea: A fresh idea...

I wear a certain "perfume" that I created years ago.  I do not share the recipe, it is a simple one, but it draws attention from time to time.  When someone comments about my scent, for example, they ask, "What are you wearing?" I'll say something silly like, "Is it too strong?" Then I will explain that I can no longer smell it (I really can't), and then I will tell them that I make perfume (not for sale) and soap.  This opens up the conversation to handing them information on my soaps, and now I'll have samples on hand!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 13, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Here's the new purse - it holds a "few" samples.....




love the purse!  when i first looked at it i thought it was a saddle! LOL!

it's got great character-now all you need is "luggage wheels" on the bottom so you can really load it up with samples!


----------



## beadella (Dec 15, 2008)

What an encouraging bunch you all are!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Thank you so much for all the suggestions and helpful hints!!  Greenman, that sachel sounds like a SPLENDID substitute for a spiffy new purse!    I am sure all the ladies in the checkout line will find you and your soaps more than charming............

I will let you all know how the new and improved me fairs in the store when I get some samples of my soap ready for the buying public. 8)   I will have a cheat sheet with all your ideas close at hand if things get on the scary side.........    :roll:   Anyway, thanx OODLES again for all the great tips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tootles,

Della


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree, it is encouraging.  

I have already passed out a number of samples and business cards, just after thinking about this thread.  I handed one out a few hours ago when I mailed soap packages at the post office.  

You never know who might be interested!


----------

